# help info required in Milan



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

Buon giorno Tutti,

After a beautiful 7 day trip south including a fantastic journey via Val D'Isere and the stunning Col De L"iseran I am parked up at Citta di Milano where it would appear that my leisure batteries have decide its over!! Soon as I come off power or put any 12 volt charge like pump or steps biffo! off, hits the bolier thermostat dumps water - the whole shebang!! The wierd part is it shows charge on the amp meter but my guess is its surface charge only.

Anybody recommend or know a good auto caravanna place around milan where I can buy some new batteries /have this thing checked out.

Mille Grazie!!

barry


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Barry, can't recommend any personally but theres a few in the Hymer dealer directory not far from you if it helps......

http://www.hymer.com/cms/en/service1/dealers/Suche.html&country=I

Pete


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao, there is quite a big motorhome place near you, on the right as you go back along the main road towards tangenziale slip roads. About 1 Km from your campsite, Ask at receètion, but suspect they may be closed sat/sun. sorry cannot remember their name.
saluti, eddied


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

*Thanks*

Ciao Ciao Eddied & Peejay.

problem sorted after a trip Hymer dealer SW of Milano at Vivegano. Excellent people, well stocked hymer parts supermarket as good as I have seen outside germany.

Two new gel batteries later ouch!!! I suppose after 6 years the last ones had had a reasonable life.

of course new ones have a completely different set up to my old gels so 8 new connectors later I was on my way.

Interesting the campsite had no idea of the local place you recommended Eddie. I was to find info on it later but no bother.

A month in the sunny south awaits!!

mille grazie.

Barry


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao, glad you got it sorted OK. Enjoy your trip South. Weather set fair to good for next 7 days. saluuti,
eddied


----------

